# 2021 Banished Word list (including phrases) (1 Viewer)



## VRanger (Jan 10, 2021)

From Lake Superior U, which publishes a like list every year:
https://www.lssu.edu/traditions/banishedwords

COVID-19 (and abbreviations)
Social distancing
We're all in this together
In an abundance of caution
In these uncertain times
Pivot
Unprecedented
Karen
Sus
I know, right?

Feel free to chime in with your own. I will too, in time.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 10, 2021)

debunked and dubious


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 10, 2021)

new normal:  I hate that phrase.


----------



## Darren White (Jan 10, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> new normal:  I hate that phrase.


Thank you!!! I had wanted to enter the same phrase


----------



## Darren White (Jan 10, 2021)

Iconic


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 10, 2021)

sadly:  banish the word sadly forever.
Whenever UK ministers announce the new daily death total for coronavirus victims, they always say "sadly".  What the hell do they think - that we expect them to dance around shouting the number jubilantly while wearing a bloody Noddy hat with a bell on?  Actually, that might suit Pixie Gove.


----------



## VRanger (Jan 10, 2021)

*Amazing *- I've harped on this one before. It should have been banned at least 20 years ago. Every offender should have to sit at a desk in a parochial school, proctored by a stern nun with a ruler. She should smack the writer's left hand by the time the writer types the 'z'. Possibly we could weed out the over use and misuse of this word. (Pipe dream, I know).

*Literally *- I suppose some people are afraid you'll believe they're exaggerating (which they are) if they don't include this before every supposed fact they relate.

*Uncharted waters* - Not only is this cliché overworked (last year I heard a sports announcer use it three times in one brief speech), but even worse, it is often twisted into "unchartered waters". If you're going to use a cliché, at least show enough education to know what it means and not mangle it into nonsense.

*You're not wrong* - What is the point of this? To me it indicates the speaker is so juvenile they can't admit the other person is "right", so they equivocate with this weak, overworked rubbish.

I thought about writing "_literally use it three times_" above, as a joke, but my wife is currently preparing lunch, and I didn't want to ruin my appetite. ;-)


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 10, 2021)

*Basically*

Basically is bollocks.  It's rarely used correctly.  Basically, only use it when referring to something that is basic - not because you can't be arsed to think of a better word.


----------



## indianroads (Jan 10, 2021)

Some of these phrases/words cause me to grind my teeth.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't like using *Literally*. Don't ask me why.

It just never sounds good when I use it.


----------



## SueC (Jan 10, 2021)

I got one - "absolutely." This word is said by newscasters 1000 times in every interview. This word is said to imply agreement with whatever the person before them has said. 

Person: "The grass is green."
Newscaster: "Absolutely! I noticed that."

Person: "You are a jerk."
Newscaster: "Absolutely! I was going to say that I am a jerk."







LOL.


----------



## Hector (Jan 11, 2021)

vranger said:


> Karen



In my latest novel, the main character is called Karen. Should I feel bad?


----------



## River Rose (Jan 11, 2021)

Safer at Home

Really? I have 8 kids. Am I really safer at home? Have u been to my house? 
I will roll the dice,,walk on the wild side and take my chances.
8) :friendly_wink:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 11, 2021)

*three (or other suitable number) times smaller/lighter/nearer etc. than
*
If you mean one third (or other suitable fraction) of the size/weight/distance etc., just say so instead of trying to reinvent the laws of physics.
I regard it as fine if the comparison is, for example, three times larger etc. than


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 11, 2021)

SueC said:


> I got one - "absolutely." This word is said by newscasters 1000 times in every interview. This word is said to imply agreement with whatever the person before them has said.
> 
> Person: "The grass is green."
> Newscaster: "Absolutely! I noticed that."
> ...



That's a good one.

I would perhaps use it in dialogue but I would struggle to find a place for it otherwise. There are just some words that really don't sound good in a story.

Another word I would not use is *Wholesome. *The site Reddit has a fascination with that word.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> *Basically*
> 
> Basically is bollocks.  It's rarely used correctly.  Basically, only use it when referring to something that is basic - not because you can't be arsed to think of a better word.



So "The paint is basically oil," would be a correct usage because the paint is oil-based. Or: "She drew basically," would be correct as well since her drawing is basic.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 11, 2021)

'I could care less'. Kill me!


----------



## Taylor (Jan 11, 2021)

No worries.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 12, 2021)

Stay Strong 

please no more


----------



## Gofa (Jan 12, 2021)

Suck it and see

its cultural  1950s fruit drops with white sugar coating  

what flavour is this one

suck it and see 

fifty shades of grey retired this


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 12, 2021)

"Tell me about it," when you don't actually mean "tell me about it", but are merely reinforcing what someone else has just said.  I find it acceptable if someone genuinely means that they're willing to listen.

"Way to go."  This one I find irritating.  It's not a Brit phrase, but I believe it to be in common use in many parts of the USA.  I think it's meant to mean something like "well done".  I first heard it from a Texan guy I knew who was living in the UK some years BI (Before Internet).  We were all in the pub together and he came out with "way to go" (and added a "man" on as we were all trainee hippies and pissheads).  To a dude we asked "WTF you going on about?"


----------



## VRanger (Jan 12, 2021)

Taylor said:


> No worries.



Wouldn't that pretty much end the possibility of having a conversation in Australia?


----------



## Foxee (Jan 12, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> "Tell me about it," when you don't actually mean "tell me about it", but are merely reinforcing what someone else has just said.  I find it acceptable if someone genuinely means that they're willing to listen.


I guess this has functionally been replaced by "IKR?" in text and "I know, right?" in speech. But I still use "tell me about it" especially when I don't wanna hear about it.



> "Way to go."  This one I find irritating.  It's not a Brit phrase, but I believe it to be in common use in many parts of the USA.  I think it's meant to mean something like "well done".  I first heard it from a Texan guy I knew who was living in the UK some years BI (Before Internet).  We were all in the pub together and he came out with "way to go" (and added a "man" on as we were all trainee hippies and pissheads).  To a dude we asked "WTF you going on about?"


You can't take my "Way to go!" Whether well-meant or ladled with sarcasm it's a necessary evil!


----------



## luckyscars (Jan 13, 2021)

In politics particularly, a lot of people this past year have liked to accuse other people of having 'blood on their hands' over one screw up or another. Not sure if that's new or I just started noticing it. Either way, I am getting a little tired of all the blood.


----------



## BornForBurning (Jan 13, 2021)

"Yeah, no." 
This esoteric midwestern phrase, roughly translated as "Yeah, I know," or "Yes, it is true," is generally used to affirm the speaker's agreement with the opinion or statement in question; however, it can also be used as a transitional phrase between two different topics of conversation. Most scholars consider the latter usage to be a product of Minnesotan politeness: the speaker is obligated to affirm the value of his partner's statement before moving on to his own opinions.


----------



## The Cynical Philosopher (Jan 13, 2021)

*Nother *(or maybe _nuther_)

For instance, when people say "that is a whole nother story" or "there is a whole nother vial of the antidote."


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 13, 2021)

"Going forward ... "
For pity's sake, if you mean "from now on..." just say so.


----------



## Pulse (Jan 13, 2021)

what if?


----------



## indianroads (Jan 13, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> "Going forward ... "
> For pity's sake, if you mean "from now on..." just say so.



If you're writing dialogue for marketeers, clueless managers, or other preppy types, using that phrase adds legitimacy to your character.:glee:


----------



## Taylor (Jan 13, 2021)

BornForBurning said:


> "Yeah, no."
> This esoteric midwestern phrase, roughly translated as "Yeah, I know," or "Yes, it is true," is generally used to affirm the speaker's agreement with the opinion or statement in question; however, it can also be used as a transitional phrase between two different topics of conversation. Most scholars consider the latter usage to be a product of Minnesotan politeness: the speaker is obligated to affirm the value of his partner's statement before moving on to his own opinions.



I actually use this term a lot.  Not sure that's a good thing...but I use it in a slightly different way than you describe.  For me, it would be more like someone was telling me about naked bungy jumping, and how they heard it was good for your health.  I would say, "Yeah, no" as an emphatic way of saying maybe, but it's not for me.  I don't really see that as a transitional phrase, because I'm not trying to change the topic.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 13, 2021)

The Cynical Philosopher said:


> *Nother *(or maybe _nuther_)
> 
> For instance, when people say "that is a whole nother story" or "there is a whole nother vial of the antidote."




Blame *this guy*.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 13, 2021)

"Valid."


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 13, 2021)

EternalGreen said:


> "Valid."


----------



## indianroads (Jan 14, 2021)

irregardless.


----------



## VRanger (Jan 14, 2021)

indianroads said:


> irregardless.



LOL

 Yep. One of those duos like flammable and inflammable.


----------



## estranguerro (Jan 14, 2021)

"Everybody knows that X," or "We (as in, universally) all know that X."

Rubs me the wrong way whenever I read it.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 14, 2021)

estranguerro said:


> "Everybody knows that X," or "We (as in, universally) all know that X."
> 
> Rubs me the wrong way whenever I read it.



I think I might do this.



Mostly when I'm writing horror.


----------



## The Cynical Philosopher (Jan 14, 2021)

*Unthaw*

"I have to unthaw the chicken for tomorrow."

They really mean _thaw _since if you were to _unthaw _something, you would be _freezing _it.


----------



## luckyscars (Jan 15, 2021)

"Orwellian"


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 15, 2021)

Has anyone ever used *Groovy *in their writing?


----------



## Taylor (Jan 15, 2021)

Cancel Culture.   What ever happened to boycott?


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 16, 2021)

Antecede.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 16, 2021)

vranger said:


> LOL
> 
> Yep. One of those duos like flammable and inflammable.



In any instance where two _​true synonyms _​can be found, the less common of the two should be discarded.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't think there's a such thing as true synonyms. Everything has a different connotation because _sounds _connotates meaning -- whether the consonants are hard or soft, how long it is, the roundness or thinness of its vowels, etc. etc. And anyways, for metered poetry, it's best to keep as many synonyms as we can, with different syllable counts and stresses, if possible!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 16, 2021)

estranguerro said:


> "Everybody knows that X," or "We (as in, universally) all know that X."
> 
> Rubs me the wrong way whenever I read it.



Someone: "As we all know..."

Me, a homeschooler: "I don't!"

Yeah, I agree with you that it's grating. Especially when said 'knowledge' is an assumption or a belief, and not even a fact.


EDIT
My banned word list:
"Goddess" used as a compliment from one woman to another -- like ugh please don't call me a goddess that makes me highly uncomfortable
"SJW" -- it's almost dead anyways but I'll stomp on its head one last time, lol
"Self-care" -- maybe this is just my university, but when it's used so indiscriminately (to mean anything from meditation to binging Netflix, lol), it becomes sort of useless
"Me time" -- _there is no such thing_


----------



## VRanger (Jan 16, 2021)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Someone: "As we all know..."
> 
> Me, a homeschooler: "I don't!"
> 
> Yeah, I agree with you that it's grating. Especially when said 'knowledge' is an assumption or a belief, and not even a fact.



Or even worse, an _opinion_.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 16, 2021)

A new one, to me anyway:

*self(-)isolation*

I've only heard this one since covid started.  The "self(-)" part seems redundant.  I think it implies that the isolation was carried out voluntarily and is a way of saying to the world "What a good person I am.  I'm isolating myself for humanity's good and I want some strokes for my trouble."


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 16, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Cancel Culture.   What ever happened to boycott?



Indeed - or "accountability".


----------



## VRanger (Jan 16, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Cancel Culture.   What ever happened to boycott?



If it were just boycott, that would be fine. "Cancel Culture" has gone well beyond that, to "If someone disagrees, we must threaten their family and destroy their career."


----------



## Pallandozi (Jan 16, 2021)

BrandonTheWriter said:


> I don't like using *Literally*. Don't ask me why.
> 
> It just never sounds good when I use it.



"I told a joke to Brian, and he laughed his head off."

"Excellent!"

"No, not really.    He literally laughed his head off.    The joke distracted him so much, he stood up and the helicopter blade decapitated him."


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 16, 2021)

Pallandozi said:


> "I told a joke to Brian, and he laughed his head off."
> 
> "Excellent!"
> 
> "No, not really.    He literally laughed his head off.    The joke distracted him so much, he stood up and the helicopter blade decapitated him."




Is that why they call them choppers?


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 20, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Cancel Culture.   What ever happened to boycott?



I want to shrivel up in to a ball when I hear 'Cancel Culture'

I really am not a fan of Twitter, and what it has become.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 20, 2021)

"Danced" (as a simile).

"Glistened."


----------



## Llyralen (Jan 21, 2021)

I cringe when a speaker says: “Make no mistake....”.  Okay!  I won’t!    It’s so speaker-y.  Nobody ever says this to their friends in conversation, do they?    You wouldn’t say these either usually: 
“without a shadow of a doubt”
“with every fiber of my being”


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 22, 2021)

"Let us/me be clear . . . "


----------



## Private Universe (Jan 23, 2021)

At the end of the day

vulnerable people

No, I lie

Level the playing field

Grass-roots level

Going forward

Thanks for reaching out

Thank you for sharing

I'll do my best

Situation

Hope you're well... Stay safe... Take care

Be yourself

It is what it is

Sooner or later, time will tell

Try to get some rest (in every movie after something bad has happened)

Bear with me

Blondes are always "leggy" and plots always "thicken", never dilute!


----------



## PiP (Jan 23, 2021)

With all due respect

awesome


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 23, 2021)

Is it me or ...?

The answer is usual YES.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 23, 2021)

flatten the curve

It make it sound like a flat line is acceptable.

Flatlining.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 23, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> flatten the curve
> 
> It make it sound like a flat line is acceptable.
> 
> Flatlining.



They changed to 'flatten the economy'.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 23, 2021)

When people post on Facebook, "I love you to the moon and back," over a picture of their child.  Even more obnoxious when it is a toddler grandchild.  

Why is this thread so cathartic?


----------



## BornForBurning (Jan 23, 2021)

> awesome


I actually love this word, in both its archaic and contemporary connotations.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 24, 2021)

EternalGreen said:


> "Danced" (as a simile).
> 
> "Glistened."



I literally used these in my story. Yikes.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 24, 2021)

So did Tolkien.

It's about the context.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 24, 2021)

EternalGreen said:


> So did Tolkien.
> 
> It's about the context.



Appreciate all the help you gave me. Just not cut out for this Writing stuff, will leave it to better creative individuals.


----------



## clark (Jan 25, 2021)

actually

literally

disinterested (objective) when the writer means *UN*interested

none (contraction of 'no one') with a plural verb

irregardless (shudder . . .)

"I seen him yesterday" (this abomination is _​increasing _


----------



## RHPeat (Jan 25, 2021)

luckyscars said:


> "Orwellian"



Is that with one or two piggies?


----------



## Taylor (Jan 25, 2021)

BrandonTheWriter said:


> Appreciate all the help you gave me. Just not cut out for this Writing stuff, will leave it to better
> creative individuals.



Nonsense!  You are too good of a writer.  You will not quit writing. I will not allow it.


----------



## clark (Jan 25, 2021)

Nor will I Brandon! Out of the bloody question. We'll have no more of this bullshit. Remember, every single person on this forum is on the same path. Some have maneuvered most of the tricky curves (or think they have) and see clear road ahead. Some of us--me most of the time--are frantically gearing down to get through a series of murderous twists and turns that would terrify a Lesser Writer. And that ain't me. I know a Nobel or a Pullet Sir or at least a Governor-General's Medal awaits me--just as soon as these idiots who hand out awards realize the huge error they're making in sending me their stupid Declines. It is just as easy to get yourself into THAT kind of mindset as it is to sit by the path mopping your face. C'mon m'man--grab those bootstraps and yank firmly upward. If you get momentarily off-balance . . . . .that's why we're here.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 25, 2021)

'Ima' -- meaning "I'm going to..."

'Prolly' -- for probably

True story: Last week my mail carrier told me, "Ima prolly be on vacation next week." 

Don't worry. They'll never find the body.


----------



## nighthighway (Feb 1, 2021)

I agree! Awesome is awesome.


----------



## nighthighway (Feb 1, 2021)

Chuffed.

I don't know, just reminds me of stuffed, and means the opposite.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 23, 2021)

"Sweet baby looking for her furever home."
"Dixie prefers a home with another dog."
"Cletus is accepting applications for his furever home."

I've been struggling to find a dog and the listing language is making me want to throw up. Stop. Please stop. Just tell me about the dog.


----------



## SueC (Feb 23, 2021)

Foxee said:


> "Sweet baby looking for her furever home."
> "Dixie prefers a home with another dog."
> "Cletus is accepting applications for his furever home."
> 
> I've been struggling to find a dog and the listing language is making me want to throw up. Stop. Please stop. Just tell me about the dog.



Remember when "gag me with a spoon," was popular?

What kind of a doggie are you seeking?


----------



## Foxee (Feb 23, 2021)

SueC said:


> Remember when "gag me with a spoon," was popular?
> 
> What kind of a doggie are you seeking?


That fits!

A mutt would be fine. I'll rant about it in the how was your day thread. LOL


----------



## Taylor (Oct 18, 2022)

Perhaps @VRanger can update his title so we can continue on with this cathartic thread.  

*"In this moment." * It's a reality TV thing ... but driving me crazy due to overuse.


----------



## indianroads (Oct 18, 2022)

Anything can become annoying it it's overused.
I don't watch much television these days - too many over used or unimaginative plot lines, character types, and so on. I mean, how many cop, fireman, rescue, FBI, super doctor, super lawyer can any person look at without slipping int a coma? My wife watches endless murder and cooking shows... I don't know how she does it... the murder stuff is deeply disturbing, and the cooking/baking stuff is insanely boring.

I wonder why that is? If our WF family put their heads together we could come up hundreds or thousands of plot lines and interesting characters. But on television and in the cinema, it's the same old, same old, time and time again.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 18, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Anything can become annoying it it's overused.
> I don't watch much television these days - too many over used or unimaginative plot lines, character types, and so on. I mean, how many cop, fireman, rescue, FBI, super doctor, super lawyer can any person look at without slipping int a coma?


I know, right?  Wouldn't it just be so cool to make a TV series about an accountant?


----------



## indianroads (Oct 18, 2022)

Taylor said:


> I know, right?  Wouldn't it just be so cool to make a TV series about an accountant?


Why not? Your book would make an awesome movie.
Wouldn't it be cool to make a TV show about a Silicon Valley engineer. Dealing with deadly traffic, irate drivers, timing issues with the latest processor design, hurrying to get lunch in before an afternoon meeting with the upper brass. Oh, the drama!
Seriously though - take any of the books in 'Members Published Books' forum - any of them would be an awesome movie or television show. Yet, here we are, stuck with tired cop, lawyer, and doctor crap.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 18, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to make a TV show about a Silicon Valley engineer. Dealing with deadly traffic, irate drivers, timing issues with the latest processor design, hurrying to get lunch in before an afternoon meeting with the upper brass. Oh, the drama!


Write this novel à la Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## indianroads (Oct 18, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Write this novel à la Kurt Vonnegut.


Certainly - could be a comedy, or a drama - could be meat, or it could be cake.

ETA: Vonnegut is one of my favorites.


----------



## S J Ward (Oct 26, 2022)

'let's do lunch' let's not!
'blue sky thinking' I prefer clouds.
'totally rad' it's not a bloody radiator!
'awesome' is really not good.
being called 'dude' i'm over 60!
'Hey, man?' well at least you got the sex right!


----------



## Mullanphy (Oct 26, 2022)

VRanger said:


> Karen


Karen was my first teen crush. Blonde, hour glass figure, wore dresses and skirts rather than the then newly permitted slacks for girls. Played alto saxophone in band, and had an overly protective big brother. When I say big brother, I mean *BIG*! And muscular and had a short temper. Well, you get my drift.


----------



## NajaNoir (Oct 26, 2022)

"It is what it is."

"Epic", I like the word, but hate its overuse on things like silly comedy movies, or a night on the town, "was so epic."


----------

